# Ways to keep a betta warm if the power goes out?



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

My area is expecting freezing rain tomorrow and the next day, and it's said that power outages are possible because of ice accumulation. What can I do to keep my Rakki warm in his 5-gallon tank in the power does go out?


----------



## finsNhooves (Nov 11, 2013)

I was thinking about the same thing just a little bit ago. All i can come up with so far is to cover his tank with a towel or blanket (leave a little opening for air)


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a good idea, finsNhooves.

I'd love to hear more ideas so that I have different options to try if the need arises.


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

Trying to keep the 5 gallon warm sounds.... strenuous. I would suggest a smaller tank/cup/keeper to put him in should the power go out. 

That will be easier to keep warm and regulate temperature if the power goes out. Although, fluctuations of temperature will be more drastic, it'd be easier for you to watch over with less water to try and heat.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

how about a camping gas stove? if the water gets really cold you could heat it with that.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

You have a point, Weaver. If the power does go out, I'll probably put him back in his old 1-gallon bowl and keep it wrapped in a towel. Would putting the bowl in an ice chest padded with towels help to keep the temperature a little more steady?

That's not a bad idea, Indigo Betta, but unfortunately I don't have a gas camping stove.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Some people get those foot and hand warmers and put them on the tank with towels all around. Kerosene lamps kept nearby could work during the day and the warmers at night with the tanks covered and wrapped tightly in thick blankets or towels.
I'm fortunate I have a gas heater, so as long as the power isn't out for more than a day, my fish should be ok.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Such a worry for many this time of year. I used the heat packs you can buy at most pet shops or order on line when I had a 3 day power outage last winter. I taped them to the sides of my tank and covered it with two towels and was able to keep my Betta`s water warm that way. 

Best of luck to you LadyNightraven I hope your power stays on.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

This is one of my biggest fears, with the number of fish I have and the climate I live in. Luckily we don't get power outs much and when we do they are usually during the summer and quick. 

Remember that the larger the body of water, the easier it will be to keep at a stable temperature... A 5g will cool down much slower then a 1g... You could probably get away with throwing a towel or blanket on it and waiting out the power outage...


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Here we get power outages from inconsequential drivers crashing into power lines. But I wish you the best and hope that your power doesn't go out. 
I back up the towel method. I would use fleece blankets, though and they absorb heat better IME.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would go out and get the largest thermos you can find and keep the fish in there during the power outage. Dose with conditioner every day. Maybe even put the thermos in a cooler for double insulation. Would be a good plan for someone with several bettas, I would think. 

When I lost power after hurricane sandy my tanks dropped below 60 degrees the first night and stayed there for 4 days until power was restored. Many of the fish lived, including the bettas, but had it taken 5 days to get power back I think I would have had mass die offs. In the winter I'm sure it would take less time than that.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

Hug the aquarium!

If you have a gas stove you can heat some rice to use as heat packs. You can also have a thermometer in the tank, wrap it in towels and monitor the temperature. If it dips too low you can transfer the fish to a smaller cup and place it inside an insulated box with a heat pack (or anything from the store that generates a little warmth). Any type of Styrofoam like material would also be good to insulate your tank with. If you really can't find anything in-time I guess a candle in a glass container would supply sufficient heat for a single fish as well. Just make sure not to burn anything if you have to resort to that~

Good luck! I hope all will go well and your power wont go out


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you so much, everyone, for all the helpful replies and well wishes!

I wish I had known about the heat pads before tonight. Unfortunately, I work later than my local store will be open tomorrow, and by Friday, the earliest time I could get to the pet store, the weather is supposed to be the worst here. It's looking like my best strategy will be wrapping blankets or towels around the 5-gallon tank if the power goes out, and if the temperature dips too far, putting him in a cup or his old bowl and finding a way to keep him warm that way. Thank you for the candle in a glass container suggestion, Aryia. I don't have a gas stove, so I might have to resort to that if I can't get to a store of any kind after getting off work tomorrow.

I'm having so much fun watching Rakki explore his new tank that I hate thinking about possibly having to take him out again so soon. But if it ends up being what keeps him safe, then it's worth it.

If any of you is facing this storm as well, I hope you and yours stay warm and safe!


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't worry too much, Betta are pretty hardy fish in general.

I just received one of my Betta shipments today and it contained no heat pack inside. I'm pretty sure the outside temperature was around 40F, and the water was freezing cold when I touched it. The USPS delivery guy always come last to our apartments so he must've been exposed to that temperature for several hours at the very least (if not for 1-2 days!). The tough little guy seemed really slow, but he made it through just fine~


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Poor fishy! I'm glad he's okay once he got the chance to warm up. I knew bettas were resilient, but I didn't know they were that tough. Wow!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would use heat packs. I bought some several years ago just in case. I still have some but don't know if they're still good.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with Matt and others who suggested keeping him in his 5g. It's familiar, so less stress. And holds heat better/longer. Blankets, of course. There's always the classic warm-water-in-a-ziplock-bag trick. But you have to warm the water. 

Everybody who is vulnerable to power outages should have one of these:
Amazon.com: Coleman PefectFlow 1-Burner Stove: Sports & Outdoors

One of these is great to have, too:
Amazon.com: Coleman BlackCat PerfecTemp Catalytic Heater: Sports & Outdoors

I have personal experience with both of these and couldn't live without them way out here in the northwest forest.

Second "named" winter storm of the year. And it's barely December. Since when did they start naming winter storms? And where do they get these goofy names ...Boreas, Cleon? 

Good luck, you guys.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The weather channel started last winter. They were so happy with "superstorm" sandy that they thought it would be great if they could sensationalize the weather all the time. The national weather service had asked them not to name the winter storms but they did anyway. As of last year it was just the weather channel naming storms - are others doing it now?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Dunno. Both my TV and weather website are "powered" by the Weather Channel. I agree, it's kind of hysterical (in both meanings of the term), sensationalistic, even histrionic. Bunch o' dam drama-queens.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hallyx said:


> Dunno. Both my TV and weather website are "powered" by the Weather Channel. I agree, it's kind of hysterical (in both meanings of the term), sensationalistic, even histrionic. Bunch o' dam drama-queens.


Bunch o' dam drama-queens with a platform to project on others....


----------



## Survivor2013 (Dec 2, 2013)

We're supposed to be getting a nasty storm Sunday but we rarely ever have the power go out. His room is the warmest and the one window is pretty air tight. We should be fine here.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Just curious - I have electric heat so when I lose power it gets cold in here. If you have gas, do you lose heat in a power outage?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

If you have a nice old-fashioned manual gas stove with a pilot flame, you're golden. Same with gas water heaters. 

We used to have a gas stove with an electric igniter. How stupid is that? 

Our current propane heater has electronic controls. Totally stupid. Designers unclear on the principle... who have never had to live through a rural power outage for >3 days.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We had gas and electric in Kentucky. We had a gas furnace but still had no heat when the power went out. We had a gas fireplace, too.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Whoops, sorry, DQ. No aspersion intended.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess it ran off of electricity, too. Here everything is electric. My brother has a gas stove and a gas fireplace in the master bedroom.


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

we have gas stove with electronic starter. you can still start it with a match or lighter. just be careful. i hope i never have to go through a power outage.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

We were lucky, I think. We mostly had sleet here, a small bit of ice, and a thin layer of snow to top it off. I think the worst is over at this point, and we came through it without losing power. Still, now I have a decent idea of how to prepare for the next winter storm, whenever that might be. Just wanted to say thanks again for all the great ideas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We're lucky all we got was rain and a bit of either sleet or freezing rain.


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

It's definitely getting cold around my area too. My fingers are freezing as I type this zzz these fish all have it nice and warm though!


----------

